# Exam Confirmation



## GoLucky (Oct 16, 2008)

Friends:

I did not receive any confirmation from the Board and so I called them up this morning. The evaluator said that the status of my application is "letter from engineer". She did not explain any thing more. It is so frustrating. I have taken 2 weeks off from work and now look at this. I do not know what the letter means and why I have not received anything so far. It is so frustrating.

Can any of you comprehend this. Help please.


----------



## Bigwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

DEEPTHI said:


> Friends:
> I did not receive any confirmation from the Board and so I called them up this morning. The evaluator said that the status of my application is "letter from engineer". She did not explain any thing more. It is so frustrating. I have taken 2 weeks off from work and now look at this. I do not know what the letter means and why I have not received anything so far. It is so frustrating.
> 
> Can any of you comprehend this. Help please.



This is just a guess on my part....but it seems like the Board may be waiting on one of your references.....did all of your references turn in their paperwork for your application?

Might want to call the Board to clarify, but this is my best guess.


----------



## GoLucky (Oct 16, 2008)

No, I sent all the sealed references at the same time.

I am so frustrated and feel light headed.

D



Bigwolf said:


> This is just a guess on my part....but it seems like the Board may be waiting on one of your references.....did all of your references turn in their paperwork for your application?
> Might want to call the Board to clarify, but this is my best guess.


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2008)

Bigwolf said:


> This is just a guess on my part....but it seems like the Board may be waiting on one of your references.....did all of your references turn in their paperwork for your application?
> Might want to call the Board to clarify, but this is my best guess.


Did you get your approval letter for sit in pe exam?

If not

How did you register without approval letter?

I got mine 2 days before sep.5 and then I register.


----------



## GoLucky (Oct 16, 2008)

I did not receive anything else from the board except the post card saying that they received my application and that it is under review.

After that I did not receive any thing else. I did call them in the interim and they said I will be contacted by an engineer if there are any discrepencies. Nobody ever contacted me and so I thought everything is ok. Today I was worried as I did not get the confirmation to sit in the exam and that's when I was told the engineer should contact me.



boo said:


> Did you get your approval letter for sit in pe exam?If not
> 
> How did you register without approval letter?
> 
> I got mine 2 days before sep.5 and then I register.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 16, 2008)

DEEPTHI said:


> I did not receive anything else from the board except the post card saying that they received my application and that it is under review.
> After that I did not receive any thing else. I did call them in the interim and they said I will be contacted by an engineer if there are any discrepencies. Nobody ever contacted me and so I thought everything is ok. Today I was worried as I did not get the confirmation to sit in the exam and that's when I was told the engineer should contact me.


Deepthi

From what I gather and I am really sorry to say this to you. But it seems you weren't officially accepted to sit for the exam.

When your state board sends you a letter saying your application was accepted, included in the envelope is a registration form that you have to send to Castle worldwide with a fee. In turn Castle sends you a confirmation ticket prior to the exam.

Anyone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## BPCW (Oct 16, 2008)

I submitted my application and approximately 3 weeks later I got a letter from the Licensing Board saying my application to sit for the exam was approved. The letter said that I should look for the Exam Admittance slip approximately 2 weeks before the exam.

This was in Iowa but I'm fairly certain this process is pretty standard around the US.

Did you submit the $250 exam fee before September 1st? If you didn't then my guess is that you were never approved to sit for the exam. If you did, then there is likely a mix up somewhere.


----------



## GoLucky (Oct 16, 2008)

I think CA Board works differently.



BPCW said:


> I submitted my application and approximately 3 weeks later I got a letter from the Licensing Board saying my application to sit for the exam was approved. The letter said that I should look for the Exam Admittance slip approximately 2 weeks before the exam.
> This was in Iowa but I'm fairly certain this process is pretty standard around the US.
> 
> Did you submit the $250 exam fee before September 1st? If you didn't then my guess is that you were never approved to sit for the exam. If you did, then there is likely a mix up somewhere.


----------



## Bigwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Let me tell you a little story about the CA Board.......a collegue of mine was getting ready to take the P.E. He was in a similar situation and did not recieve the admission notice from the Board. He waited until the day of the exam to go to the help desk at the testing site. He was at the help desk for 45 minutes fumbling around with the Board representative and they finally determined that he was eligible to sit for the exam. His application had been approved by the Board but was just sitting on someone's desk.

The bummer of the story is that by the time he found out he was eligible to sit for the exam.....the doors had already been closed and so he could not take the 8 hour Civil Exam that cycle.

My advice to you.....keep hassling the Board to find out what's going on ASAP. Don't wait for a phone call---make a phone call and talk to as many people at the Board as you need to find out exactly what is going on with your application.


----------



## GoLucky (Oct 16, 2008)

I called them 3 times since this morning. Finally they told me that I am I not eligible to take the exam at this time and the reason would be stated in the letter that will follow. What I do not understand is why did they not tell me this before? What do they expect? They never opened their mouths till the last minute nor did they show me any signs that I would be denied. I wasted months of time and took 2 weeks off from work. That is just so bad.



Bigwolf said:


> Let me tell you a little story about the CA Board.......a collegue of mine was getting ready to take the P.E. He was in a similar situation and did not recieve the admission notice from the Board. He waited until the day of the exam to go to the help desk at the testing site. He was at the help desk for 45 minutes fumbling around with the Board representative and they finally determined that he was eligible to sit for the exam. His application had been approved by the Board but was just sitting on someone's desk.
> The bummer of the story is that by the time he found out he was eligible to sit for the exam.....the doors had already been closed and so he could not take the 8 hour Civil Exam that cycle.
> 
> My advice to you.....keep hassling the Board to find out what's going on ASAP. Don't wait for a phone call---make a phone call and talk to as many people at the Board as you need to find out exactly what is going on with your application.


----------

